# Anzsco Code for BI Report Developer



## Escapist (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Guys , 

I have 9+ years of IT experience of which 6.8yrs is in reporting using tools like Business objects , Tableau and Microstrategy . Remaining years as fresher I was in Mainframes. I'm filing my ACS for the reporting exp as it is the major part of my exp.

I'm confused between the below three codes, which I "think" is closely related.

261311- Analyst Programmer
261111 - ICT Business Analysts
261112 - Systems Analyst

I see Business intelligence (reporting is under BI umbrella) as a closely related ICT unit in the anszco code description for codes 261111 and 261112 but not for 261311. But BA and SA roles talks more on improving the business process or models which is not my scope of work.

Can someone from reporting background who has got their ACS done positively let me know your codes. 

Please advice. I'm in time crunch to get this done at the earliest , Hence appreciate any advice.


Thanks.


----------



## ameya_k2 (Mar 18, 2018)

Escapist said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have 9+ years of IT experience of which 6.8yrs is in reporting using tools like Business objects , Tableau and Microstrategy . Remaining years as fresher I was in Mainframes. I'm filing my ACS for the reporting exp as it is the major part of my exp.
> 
> ...


I am from BI reporting background ( into SAS and Tableau). I chose 261312 Developer Programmer as my job code. Positive ACS assessment and 189 grant. Hope this helps.

Regards,
Ameya


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Escapist said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have 9+ years of IT experience of which 6.8yrs is in reporting using tools like Business objects , Tableau and Microstrategy . Remaining years as fresher I was in Mainframes. I'm filing my ACS for the reporting exp as it is the major part of my exp.
> 
> ...


I would usually put developers into 26131* group... its not really BA anzsco as per me.


----------



## Escapist (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies. Thanks Ameya for confirming your code.

Yes it clarified most of my doubts. I will be going with 261311- Analyst Programmer. I just wanted to make sure it does not fall under Business Analyst category. So any code with 26131* is good I guess as andreyz suggested.


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Ameya,

im into SAP BO,Lumira,SAP Analytics cloud development and support.
does 261312 Developer Programmer suits my case? if so...below duties(for example are suffice for ACS?

SAP Analytics Cloud:
•	Designing SAP Analytics Cloud proof of Concepts which in turned to real-time projects.
•	Creating Analytical Applications and Stories using BW /Universe Source for Power Tools. 
•	Responsible of providing Trainings to End users & New team members.

Design Studio/Lumira:
•	Designing and test Complex Applications with Lumira Designer
•	Understanding SAP BW/DW methodologies used in reporting
•	Writing CSS scripts
•	Communicate, Report, tract status of developments in team environment

SAP Business Objects:
•	Worked on BO migration from 3.1 to 4.0
•	Designed complex web intelligence and Crystal reports 
•	Gathering requirement for Migration of BO reports from BO XI3.1 to BOBI 4.1 Platform
•	Creating users and providing access to new version of BO during Migration.
•	Establishing connections from source systems such as Oracle, BW system, SQL servers, Excel Files in the BO system during Migration.
•	Resolved issues on reporting which users facing during running reports.
•	Formatting ,scheduling, Automating Report
•	Performed Admin tasks like monitoring DB Services, monitoring BO server running with optimal performance, monitored licenses, monitoring of user activities/ sessions etc.
•	Handling Authorization topics across BO Platform
•	Responsible of upgrades, preparing systems, Content setup, Testing, Bug Fixing


Eagerly waiting for your reply as im stuck with this code

Thanks in advance.

Komali


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

Escapist said:


> Thank you all for the replies. Thanks Ameya for confirming your code.
> 
> Yes it clarified most of my doubts. I will be going with 261311- Analyst Programmer. I just wanted to make sure it does not fall under Business Analyst category. So any code with 26131* is good I guess as andreyz suggested.




Hi, Can you confirm if you received ACS assessment done with postitive reply with 261311?


----------



## ameya_k2 (Mar 18, 2018)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Hi Ameya,
> 
> im into SAP BO,Lumira,SAP Analytics cloud development and support.
> does 261312 Developer Programmer suits my case? if so...below duties(for example are suffice for ACS?
> ...


Hi Komali, 

It is tricky to confirm or negate it. One needs to compare it with the roles & responsibilities considered under this ANZAC (261312) on the ACS site. 

The way I saw it, 261312 is for developer programmer. One needs to have developed or programmed something. And, the skill letter should reflect this. For example : 
1) programmed codes in xyz software for abc reason. 
2) developed reports using def tool. 

I am not sure if my advice is morally correct or not, but see if you can rephrase your skill letter to suit these wordings, while remaining true to what you actually did. 

Also, check if the other 2613xx descriptions match your skill letter. My understanding is that 261311, 261312 & 261313 are treated the same for getting an invite. 

Hope this helps. 

Regards, 
Ameya


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

ameya_k2 said:


> Hi Komali,
> 
> It is tricky to confirm or negate it. One needs to compare it with the roles & responsibilities considered under this ANZAC (261312) on the ACS site.
> 
> ...


Hi Ameya,

Thanks a lot for your suggestion.
I'm working in 3rd(C3) company and received R&R letter with my C1 (worked for 2 years)with wording Developed reports and i have prepared my Satuatary note from my Project Lead with the same wording as Developed reports. Now i have a concern with my C2(worked for 5 years) as i received my R&R with words Created reports.Since i had worked 5 years with C2 im now worried about ACS results if it has negative impact.Just curious to know if Developed/Created will not be considered same by ACS as the tools are same in all my 3 companies. if not will be ignore my 5 yrs of exp with C2 and considers only other experience?


really appreciate your inputs and sorry for the confused question.

Regards,
komali


----------



## ameya_k2 (Mar 18, 2018)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Hi Ameya,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your suggestion.
> I'm working in 3rd(C3) company and received R&R letter with my C1 (worked for 2 years)with wording Developed reports and i have prepared my Satuatary note from my Project Lead with the same wording as Developed reports. Now i have a concern with my C2(worked for 5 years) as i received my R&R with words Created reports.Since i had worked 5 years with C2 im now worried about ACS results if it has negative impact.Just curious to know if Developed/Created will not be considered same by ACS as the tools are same in all my 3 companies. if not will be ignore my 5 yrs of exp with C2 and considers only other experience?
> ...


Hi Komali, 

I believe the word "created" should be fine. I assume that the other roles and responsibilities mentioned cater to the applied job code. 

Regards, 
Ameya


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

ameya_k2 said:


> Hi Komali,
> 
> I believe the word "created" should be fine. I assume that the other roles and responsibilities mentioned cater to the applied job code.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Ameya.
Also does ICT units be compared to Btech topics/subjects to finalize the code or with R&R in experience?

completely lost in understanding this,a s i'm new to this terminology


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

ameya_k2 said:


> Hi Komali,
> 
> I believe the word "created" should be fine. I assume that the other roles and responsibilities mentioned cater to the applied job code.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Ameya.
Also does ICT units be compared to Btech topics/subjects to finalize the code or with R&R in experience?

completely lost in understanding this,a s i'm new to this terminology

I had Btech degree in Computer Science .


----------



## ameya_k2 (Mar 18, 2018)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Thank you so much Ameya.
> Also does ICT units be compared to Btech topics/subjects to finalize the code or with R&R in experience?
> 
> completely lost in understanding this,a s i'm new to this terminology
> ...


You are welcome, Komali! 

This is a tough one! More because I don't have complete understanding on this. I believe it is first compared to the education, then the RnR. The years they deduct from the the total experience is to balance the gap between the Job code duties and the career (education + RnR). 

I would expect ACS to deduct 2 years from the experience.

Regards, 
Ameya


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

hii


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

ameya_k2 said:


> You are welcome, Komali!
> 
> This is a tough one! More because I don't have complete understanding on this. I believe it is first compared to the education, then the RnR. The years they deduct from the the total experience is to balance the gap between the Job code duties and the career (education + RnR).
> 
> ...


Thanks once again for your patience in answering my questions.
When i compared my Btech subjects with ICT units..nothing much difference to Software Engineer and Developer Programmer...Hence, applying for code 261312 expecting 2 years deduction in experience out of my 10yrs exp.
Hope i will get enough points for my experience(10yrs-2yrs=8yrs).if all goes well with ACS, i will be with 75 points.:fingerscrossed:

Any idea how long will it take for ACS results & invitation to apply with 75 points


----------



## ameya_k2 (Mar 18, 2018)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Thanks once again for your patience in answering my questions.
> When i compared my Btech subjects with ICT units..nothing much difference to Software Engineer and Developer Programmer...Hence, applying for code 261312 expecting 2 years deduction in experience out of my 10yrs exp.
> Hope i will get enough points for my experience(10yrs-2yrs=8yrs).if all goes well with ACS, i will be with 75 points.
> 
> ...


No worries, Komali!

I have no idea what the current time lines are for ACS. If I remember correctly, it took them approximately 40 days to share my assessment with me. 

Regarding the invitation time lines, I would suggest to check the invitation rounds on the immigration government site. I don't have the link handy though. 

Regards, 
Ameya


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

ameya_k2 said:


> No worries, Komali!
> 
> I have no idea what the current time lines are for ACS. If I remember correctly, it took them approximately 40 days to share my assessment with me.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

ameya_k2 said:


> Hi Komali,
> 
> I believe the word "created" should be fine. I assume that the other roles and responsibilities mentioned cater to the applied job code.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much once again Ameya.
I applied for acs for 261313 as my roles n responsibilites and my degree matched and i received my ACS report today as positive.

Eventhough i applied for experience assessment from 2007, ACS mentioned as " following employment after March 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313."

My understanding in this is, i should be able to claim my experience only from march 2011 instead of June 2007.if so, it's just 8 years from March 2011-Feb 2019. so can i claim for max points for my experience which is 8 years??



Regards,
Komali


----------



## ameya_k2 (Mar 18, 2018)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Thank you so much once again Ameya.
> I applied for acs for 261313 as my roles n responsibilites and my degree matched and i received my ACS report today as positive.
> 
> Eventhough i applied for experience assessment from 2007, ACS mentioned as " following employment after March 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313."
> ...


Hi Komali, 

You would have to claim points from Apr 2011 - till date, assuming that you are in the same company. 

Note - after Mar 2011 means Apr 2011.

I'm surprised that they deducted 4 years. I was expecting ACS to deduct 2 years. My understanding is that MCA / BE or BTech in Computer Science or IT gets deduction of 2 years for 2613xx job codes. 

Regards, 
Ameya


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

ameya_k2 said:


> Hi Komali,
> 
> You would have to claim points from Apr 2011 - till date, assuming that you are in the same company.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct! from Apr 2011-till date.

In that case i will have only 7.11 years now till feb 2019
I'm planning to create EOI in April-2019. do i need to submit any document for mar 2019 experience while creating EOI in order to claim points for 8 years? or need any documents only while applying for visa(after getting ITA)?

"I'm still working for the same company."

True! even i'm surprised to see 4 years deduction for which i have no clue and only expected 2 years deduction. any further analysis or reverification from ACS involves so much time and money.also as i thought i already had 8 years, ignored about reason for 4 year deduction.

Regards,
Komali


----------



## ameya_k2 (Mar 18, 2018)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Yes, you are correct! from Apr 2011-till date.
> 
> In that case i will have only 7.11 years now till feb 2019
> 
> ...


Hi Komali, 

I would suggest not waiting to submit your EOI. Just ensure that while filling it up, select "Yes" only for job years from Apr 2011.

Since this is March, you might still get 8 years points. If not, it will automatically update in April. In the first scenario, you will have an early date of effect, which is pretty important - trust me, I found out the hard way and missed out on getting the invite and then had to wait for quite a few months. 

FYI, if you were in the same company between Feb2011 and Apr2011, break it into 2 rows. One, till Mar2011 and select "No" for claiming points, the other row will be from Apr2011 and select "Yes" for claiming points. Let me know if this is confusing, I will try to clarify further. 

Regards, 
Ameya


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

ameya_k2 said:


> Hi Komali,
> 
> I would suggest not waiting to submit your EOI. Just ensure that while filling it up, select "Yes" only for job years from Apr 2011.
> 
> ...



Hi Ameya,
Sorry! couldn't access forum due to some technical issues to reply back.

As suggested, i have created EOI and in the pool now at 75 points.
Last month cutoff is 80 hence did not receive invitation.
Little worried, if this trend(80) will continue or i will get a chance with 75.
Meanwhile preparing doc's for spouse ACS and PTE to reach 80 for safer side.


Thanks a lot for your valuable inputs, which had always helped me right from ACS to EOI creation.


Regards,
Komali


----------

